# 15" min. on Piedmont saugeye!!!!!!!!!!!



## cplcrappie (Dec 28, 2006)

ODNR- The Ohio Wildlife Council is considering a 15-inch minimum size limit on 16 inland lakes. Including Piedmont, Seneca, & Tappan. If passed proposals would go into effect March 1 2011. ABOUT TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds good, but you need someone to enforce it.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

i hope atwood is on there i see people keeping them hammer handles there, i mean i know there not breaking any laws i just dont understand why they keep them that fish small if they would let them go there would be more nicer fish in the lake


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

being of that origin.... small ones are easier to catch and eat while you are waiting to get a big one...atwood good luck.....lol....bub, when we going after a cooler of white bass at atwood?????looked for you today at jims?


----------

